# Carlsbad Inn 2/06-2/13 (CA)



## bbernece (Jan 4, 2016)

2 bedroom/2bath unit.  $700 for the week.  If interested please private message me.


----------



## bbernece (Jan 9, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 2/06 for week*

Still available as of 1/9.


----------



## bbernece (Jan 14, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 2/06 for week*

2 bedroom/2 bath, sleeps 6.  Still available.  $700 for the week.


----------



## bbernece (Jan 17, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 2 bedroom checkin 2/06*

Still available.  Now $600 for the week.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 17, 2016)

Wish I could. If we weren't going on a trip the week prior I might have snagged this.


----------



## bbernece (Jan 24, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 2 bedroom checkin 2/06*

Still available.


----------



## bbernece (Jan 28, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 2 bedroom checkin 2/06*

Still available.  Now $500 for the week.


----------



## bbernece (Jan 31, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 2 bedroom checkin 2/06*

Yup, still available.  Make me an offer via private message.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 2, 2016)

Can this be moved to 2/13 checkin?


----------



## bbernece (Feb 4, 2016)

*Carlsbad Inn 2/06 for week*

No longer available.  Thank you tuggers.


----------

